# Best leather to use for a pouch?



## jacob_b1273 (May 19, 2015)

i have this really cheap leather that gets wreaked when tension is applied to it and was wondering if u guys could recommend a good cheap source of leather.

i might go buy a 2nd hand leather jacket. What do u guys think?

thanks for the help


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

I suggest that you go to the Vendors forum, the first forum on the opening page of the Slingshotforum and search for "pouch", "pouches", "Flatband", "Rayshot", "e-shot" - to name just a few of the people who I think sell the pouches.

What I do is that I go to the shoeshop, the shop where you bring your shoes in order to fix something not sure for the name in english, and I ask for "very tough" leather and I say it is for pouches and they certainly know which one is tough enough and I usualy get a piece of some 20x20 cm or so guite enough for couple months.

You certainly can use old jackets, shoes, bags, belts etc. but I suggest that you test that leather before using it for pouches.

And I just now typed "slingshot leather pouch" in eBay search machine and it gave me loads of items.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In my opinion it's not worth the time or effort making your own when you can buy a precision die punched pouch from many of the reputable vendors here on the forum . Rayshot , Performanance Catapults and Texshooter just to name a few good ones . You can get a good pouch for as little as $ .50 .

If your set on making your own , you can use the tongue leather from a shoe /boot . Check thrift store or shoe maker and leather goods manufacturer .


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

treefork said:


> In my opinion it's not worth the time or effort making your own when you can buy a precision die punched pouch from many of the reputable vendors here on the forum . Rayshot , Performanance Catapults and Texshooter just to name a few good ones . You can get a good pouch for as little as $ .50 .
> 
> If your set on making your own , you can use the tongue leather from a shoe /boot . Check thrift store or shoe maker and leather goods manufacturer .


for me half the fun is experimenting like thick /thin leather long/short wide narrow pouches. what fit the ammo best etc. and I use the whole boot not just the tongue.

but sure there are good vendors out there.


----------

